# Stoker - Trailer zum Horror-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (15. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stoker - Trailer zum Horror-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stoker - Trailer zum Horror-Film


----------



## Gwath (15. Januar 2013)

Wo issen da Horror?


----------



## Aenimus (16. Januar 2013)

Gwath schrieb:


> Wo issen da Horror?


 
Berechtigte Frage. Ich konnte da auch keinen Horror entdecken. Was aber nicht heissen muss das der Film schlecht ist, denn OLDBOY zählt zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfilmen ( göttliche Kampfszene im Flur,herrlich ).


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2013)

Na ja, Horror kann auch subtiler dargestellt werden - wobei IMDb ja angibt, dass es sich hierbei um eine Mischung aus Drama, Mystery und Horror handelt.


----------

